# Покупка инструмента из Швеции



## sahar122 (5 Дек 2019)

Доброго времени суток. Сразу прошу прощения, если тема тысячу раз пережевана...
Хочу купить по знакомству Roland fr 1x У частного лица из Швеции. Стоимость инструмента, разумеется выше 500 евро (это сумма, которая не облагается таможенными сборами). Физ. Лицо отправит инструмент по почте "Postnord". Стоимость доставки будет около 60 евро. Это универсальная стоимость доставки для 6 кг из Швеции по всей европе.
У меня несколько вопросов...
1) Заказывал ли кто нибудь Roland из-за границы? Нет ли проблем при ввозе в страну? Нет ли проблем на таможне? Не является ли этот инструмент запрещенным для ввоза? (Может его воспримут как шифровальное устройство)))
2) Не вырастит ли стоимость инструмента из-за каких-нибудь налогов? Может есть какой-нибудь налог НДС? Или еще что-то подобное? 
3) Нужно ли прикладывать отправителю какие-либо документы? 
4) Если рассчитаться с отправителем заочно по банковскому переводу (Есть доверие к отправителю, так как это все по знакомству), и отправить посылку как частную, без указания стоимости и тд, можно ли избежать таможенного сбора в 30 % от сверхстоимости ( более 500 евро) ? 
5) Нужно ли указывать где-то мой ИНН ? Читал что-то подобное, что нужно где-то указывать... 
Будут ли какие то проблемы с пересылкой инструмента, или я зря переживаю и задаю все эти вопросы? 
Прошу прощения, если какие-то вопросы совсем глупые))) Я впервые с таким сталкиваюсь)
Заранее спасибо!)


----------



## Alex33 (8 Дек 2019)

Вы сами где проживаете? Для чего нужен, именно, такой инструмент?..


----------



## kep (8 Дек 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Вы сами где проживаете? Для чего нужен, именно, такой инструмент?..


А какое отношение это имеет к заданному вопросу?


----------



## Alex33 (9 Дек 2019)

Самое прямое. В параллельной теме женщина ответила, что живёт в Нижнем Тагиле и ей сразу предложили несколько вариантов о покупке аккордеона ребёнку.


----------



## kep (9 Дек 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Самое прямое. В параллельной теме женщина ответила, что живёт в Нижнем Тагиле и ей сразу предложили несколько вариантов о покупке аккордеона ребёнку.


Я бы рекомендовал перечитать вопросы, они вполне конкретны. Вариантов покупки аккордеона там нет. Знаете ли Вы ответ[ы] на любой из 5 заданных вопросов?.


----------



## Alex33 (9 Дек 2019)

Вопросы все конкретны и понятны. Но их много. И я так думаю, что sahar122 сам очень сомневается в данной покупке. А зная место проживания пользователя, кто-то ему предложит такой же инструмент по лучшей цене и без лишних проблем. 



 Жалоба


----------



## sahar122 (9 Дек 2019)

Спасибо большое за дискуссию! Вряд ли мне кто-то предложит цену ниже. Roland fr1xb Red (практически новый) мне обошелся около 55 тысяч рублей. Я уже договорился с человеком из Швеции. Инструмент отправлен и через некоторое время будет у меня. 
Правда многие вопросы так и остались для меня без ответа... Ну что ж, будь что будет)


----------



## vev (9 Дек 2019)

sahar122, 
Ну, попробую....

Никаких дополнительных налогов и ограничений окромя 30% от суммы сверх 500евро. Нет. Для получения отправления с Вас потребуют заполнить паспортные данные, ИНН (он и показывает таможеннику, что у Вас в этом месяце больше 500 евро). Итого Вы заплатите примерно на 100евро больше.

Отправитель полюбому прикладывает инвойс на основании которого определяется цена. Обычно, при покупке в интернет магазинах Вы можете это подтвердить банковской проводкой. 
Принципиально, можно было указать ценник и в 500 евро, если Вы доверяете челу, но вот как доказывать таможенникам?


----------



## Alex33 (10 Дек 2019)

sahar122 написал(а):


> Я уже договорился с человеком из Швеции. Инструмент отправлен и через некоторое время будет у меня.


Буду рад, если у Вас всё сложится.


----------



## sahar122 (10 Дек 2019)

Вот такие вот доки продавец приложил к посылке. Все личные данные я замазал. Я попросил продавца указать цену (если ее вообще надо было указывать) менее 500 евро, чтобы мне избежать налога. Он указал 540 долларов, что является меньше 500 евро. Проблема в том, что я через пейпал перевел всю полную сумму сразу. И я теперь не могу доказать, что я оплатил эти 540 долларов. Может быть придумать легенду, что за остальные деньги по переводу через пейпал я купил у него банки звуков для роланда?)) Типа он их мне по почте переслал...
В общем не знаю... Настораживает то, что новый роланд первый стоит около 2 тысяч долларов. А на Б/У рынке (на авито) цен даже близко нет приближенных к 500 долларам... Вдруг таможенник проверит этот факт и почувствует неладное ?! Не хотелось бы платить растаможку от стоимости нового роланда... Для меня тот факт, что возможно мне придется идти на таможню и что-то кому-то доказывать - уже неприятен и неудобен... Что ж, посмотрим как будет в итоге)


----------



## kep (10 Дек 2019)

Роланд на запчасти...
Ну или указать как неисправный - не играет. И не заиграет, если громкость не выкрутить


----------



## vev (10 Дек 2019)

sahar122,
таможенника парит только инвойс. Никто смотреть и сравнивать не будет. Мы то, кто в теме, и то по цене не всегда сможем дать адекватный ответ, а уж челу, далекому от этого....


----------



## Alex33 (18 Дек 2019)

sahar122 написал(а):


> Для меня тот факт, что возможно мне придется идти на таможню и что-то кому-то доказывать - уже неприятен и неудобен... Что ж, посмотрим как будет в итоге)


Уважаемый, интересно, как у Вас сложилось с покупкой музыкального инструмента?


----------



## sahar122 (23 Дек 2019)

Alex33 написал(а):


> Уважаемый, интересно, как у Вас сложилось с покупкой музыкального инструмента?


Спасибо! 
Инструмент получил позавчера. 
Общее время доставки - 12 дней. 
Инструмент прошел таможню в московской области. Я просто пришел в свое отделение почты россии в Краснодарском крае и забрал посылку. Я не заполнял никакой ИНН нигде. Все оказалось достаточно просто...) 
В итоге я получил свой роланд FR 1xb в красном цвете в идеальном, почти новом состоянии со всеми комплектующими всего за 55 тысяч вместе с доставкой и конвертацией валюты... 
Буду разбираться с новым инструментом) 
В целом, я доволен покупкой! 
Всем спасибо, кто отвечал в данной теме. с Новым годом!!!


----------



## Alex33 (23 Дек 2019)

Мои поздравления! Успехов Вам в освоении инструмента. Хороший подарок от Деда Мороза! С наступающим Вас Новым 2020 Годом! Всего наилучшего!


----------



## vyachek (25 Дек 2019)

Поздравляю с успешным приобретением! Сразу скачайте с оф. сайта и добавьте на инструмент инструментальные тембры. ССЫЛКА. Это существенно расширит возможности. Видео как установить


----------



## kep (25 Дек 2019)

vyachek написал(а):


> Сразу скачайте с оф. сайта и добавьте на инструмент инструментальные тембры. ССЫЛКА.


Ссылка про FR-3X, а на форуме есть раздел про расширения для FR-1X
Еще в одом разделе лежит Инструкция пользователя на русском языке


----------

